# A Christmas gift for Raquel



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Recently, we went to visit our daughter's mother-in-law. She was in the last stage of cancer, and the family had been called in.

And bless her heart, the lady was in good spirits and carrying on conversations like there was nothing wrong. At one point, she asked me what I had been making lately. I told her I had run out of ideas, and that I had made everyone a cutting board last year. Her daughter, who was sitting beside her in the bed, immediately spoke up "I don't have one!". We lost Jovita the following night.

Raquel (pronounced Rachel), this is for you. It will be my pleasure to present it to you soon.

Made from Cherry and Walnut, it is almost 3/4 inch thick. Not fancy but a design I drew in VCarve Pro, cut out on the CNC and routed using my dual router workstation. The first coat of mineral oil is soaking in as I type.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great looking cutting board Mike ,that’s a nice gesture . I’m very sorry to hear about your daughters mother in-laws passing


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty nice board. I like the curves.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice job, Mike. It's simple, but gorgeous!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Finished. I think she will like it. It looks good sitting on our kitchen counter.:smile:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. The curves add a nice dimension.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> Well done. The curves add a nice dimension.


That’s what I was thinking . Liking the radius on the sides , adds something to it


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with the gang... Looks great.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Another vote here Mike! Nice one.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

2nd that!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love the wood. looks great


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice job, Mike.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

A beautiful gift made out of love...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Simple but very elegant, you did a great job.


----------

